# Using reliance gprs on pc.



## aniket.cain (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to use my reliance gprs to surf the net on my laptop. I have a nokia 5233 and i use pc suite version 7. If i use airtel, then it is very easy as there is an option of airtel in pc suite, but not for reliance. How should i configure it manually?


----------



## kumar.manoj (Dec 6, 2010)

Goto you network connections and find that airtel connection there and simply change dial number to *99#. I sure it will work fine for you.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I want to use my reliance gprs to surf the net on my laptop. I have a nokia 5233 and i use pc suite version 7. If i use airtel, then it is very easy as there is an option of airtel in pc suite, but not for reliance. How should i configure it manually?



install OVI suite. there you will get all the ISP provider's name.


----------

